

Dawn of the Progressive Single Page App [slides] - insin
http://markdalgleish.github.io/presentation-dawn-of-the-progressive-single-page-app/

======
jkmcf
That single page app is not the future I'm looking for: it used 25% of my
MBP's CPU, and raised the temp 15C. It had some animation/video, but I'm not
sure if they fired when a slide was reached or were rendering in the
background the whole time.

------
jeffehobbs
Ironically, this progressive single page app is not working for me. Chrome
43/Mac.

~~~
jkmcf
It worked for me on Chrome 43/Mac. Possible plugin issue?

